# Windows XP Drivers



## Retro Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey there,

I have a MacBook Pro Late 2008.

I currently have need of Windows XP, and I have installed on it via bootcamp. However, I seem to be having trouble finding drivers.

The reason being that I am at college, and like most people, I don't bring my OS disks around with me, so I left the Leopard installer at home. 

I also seem to be having trouble finding assistance passed "You should always have your disks    ".

So, is there any hope for those of us who expected any kind of after-sale service, such as driver support for a heavily advertised feature? Or am I doomed to this standard of assistance for my time with Macintosh. 

All I need is the Wireless driver for the Airport Extreme. I can fend for myself after that. Since it's just a rebranded Broadcom adapter, surely someone has some information?


----------



## ora (Apr 3, 2009)

As far as I know you _have_ to use a Leopard install DVD to get the drivers onto xp. Perhaps someone else at college can lend you one? You only need it for 10 mins or so.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Download the bootcamp 2.0/2.1 update from apple.com, then using something like 7zip/winrar decompress the .bin files from the compressed executable, this then gives you all the drivers you require with setup files for each one. you can manually install each driver as you require.

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Boot_Camp_Update_2_1_for_Windows_XP


----------

